
Trust but Verify - adidash
http://brendaneich.com/2014/01/trust-but-verify/
======
sheetjs
This was on the front page recently:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7044205](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7044205)
(144 points, 44 comments)

~~~
danielhonigman
It was just on Techmeme today. Probably inspired the additional submission, as
I just tried subbing it myself.

